
Coronavirus Case Counts Are Meaningless * - rectang
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/coronavirus-case-counts-are-meaningless/
======
fovc
Here's an attempt at estimating the true infection rate in NYC. Same math can
be applied elsewhere. (e.g.,Chicago is at 5%)

[https://medium.com/@FasinFoxtrot/stay-the-f-
home-d43ffea8b4](https://medium.com/@FasinFoxtrot/stay-the-f-home-d43ffea8b4)

~~~
verdverm
Did you read the article?

The link you posted is likely in the class of meaningless studies for Nate's
piece because you didn't account for the nonrandom testing that is going on

~~~
fovc
I did, and I read the linked to papers like
[https://cmmid.github.io/topics/covid19/severity/global_cfr_e...](https://cmmid.github.io/topics/covid19/severity/global_cfr_estimates.html).
The medium piece uses deaths, not cases, to drive the estimate

~~~
verdverm
Which is even further removed from the answer

